# Do you need a solicitor to buy land?



## alcraw (23 November 2010)

A field by us is coming up for sale by auction, and we are going to try to buy it. We've had the auction pack through from the seller's solicitors, which includes local searches, info on rights of way, land registry documents etc.

Does anyone know if we'd need to consult a solicitor before the auction, or if we need legal representation to buy the land? Or are we able to go DIY? Has anyone done this?

Thanks.


----------



## Spot_the_Risk (23 November 2010)

We used a conveyancer, ours was a straight forward purchase though, not auction.


----------



## martlin (23 November 2010)

You don't NEED legal representation, but it could be helpful.


----------



## bigfathen (23 November 2010)

If you need a mortgage you will not be able to go "DIY" as the bank is usually represented by your solicitor/conveyancer. I would also say that is it really worth skimping on solicitor's fees when it is such a big purchase? You are paying for someone's expertise not just the searches.
Good luck anyway.


----------



## dibbin (23 November 2010)

You don't need it, but it's strongly recommended because land transactions are NOT simple (I speak as one who is currently studying conveyancing!) so you're better to have it handled by a solicitor OR a licensed conveyancer.


----------



## Orangehorse (23 November 2010)

Yep, better to have a solicitor.  An auction is public, anyone can go and you can bid, but if you are successful you are required to pay a deposit on the night and if you don't come up with the balance you will loose your deposit.  As well as the cost you bid on the night remember that there is stamp duty on top (can't remember the rates, which is a tax to the Government) and then all the legal costs.   You usually have about 6 weeks to come up with the money and complete the purchase.  If you have never done this before you could always ask a local estate agent who has an agricultural office.  Not sure how much they would charge, but it might be worthwhile. 

There will be a lot of people there who will know what they are doing and it is a bit of a minefield for newcomers.  

The bidding isn't fast, and one of the favourite things an auctioneer will say "don't loose for the sake of £100" making you forget the £20,000 you have already bid. Some people come in VERY late with their bid, just when you think you have bought it to throw you.
How about going to one first when you are not buying,just to get a feeling for the atmosphere?


----------



## cblover (23 November 2010)

We bought 3 acres two years ago via auction - It was the scarriest thing I have ever done but thankfully we were the winning bid!  There was a solicitor present for the sale and as it happens it was our solicitor anyway.  He completed all the paperwork and we paid our deposit to him that day then arranged to pay the balance via him within 60 days from auction day!  I just assumed that was the normal thing to do!  Good luck bidding, hope you have a figure in mind and stick to it....unlike me who just kept on bidding!  Hubby had a heart attack nearly but was still the best thing we've ever done! LOL


----------

